# Blood in my budgies poop



## Blueberry and mufffin (Sep 17, 2021)

When I was cleaning my budgies cage today I saw a single drop of blood at the bottom of their cage.just one drop.I am very worried so can someone please help me


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

You need to determine, where the blood came from, does one of the birds have a broken blood feather, or was there a fight between birds and an injury caused bleeding etc. Do you see any blood on the feathers of any bird?


----------



## Blueberry and mufffin (Sep 17, 2021)

Cody said:


> You need to determine, where the blood came from, does one of the birds have a broken blood feather, or was there a fight between birds and an injury caused bleeding etc. Do you see any blood on the feathers of any bird?


My birds never figh anf one of them is molting but I don’t see any blood in their feathers and I have inspected their butts and I don’t see any blood.both birds are acting normal


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

If you cannot determine where the blood came from then just keep a close watch over them to make sure you do not see any more.


----------



## Blueberry and mufffin (Sep 17, 2021)

Cody said:


> If you cannot determine where the blood came from then just keep a close watch over them to make sure you do not see any more.


Ok thanks


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Are your birds male or female?


----------



## Blueberry and mufffin (Sep 17, 2021)

Cody said:


> Are your birds male or female?


Both males


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Ok then no worries that might involve female reproductive issues.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

In your thread title you indicated blood in poop, was it in the dropping that you saw what appeared to be blood or was it a drop outside of the dropping? The color of droppings can be effected by what the bird eats so if it was in the dropping in may not be blood if the bird is eating berries or beets or red colored pellets.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Avian Association of Veterinarians*

*How is the budgie (name?) doing today? Have there been any additional signs of redness in or around the droppings?*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*List of Stickies*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## Blueberry and mufffin (Sep 17, 2021)

Cody said:


> In your thread title you indicated blood in poop, was it in the dropping that you saw what appeared to be blood or was it a drop outside of the dropping? The color of droppings can be effected by what the bird eats so if it was in the dropping in may not be blood if the bird is eating berries or beets or red colored pellets.


It was just a drop of blood no poop but I just assumed it was from their butt and they haven’t had any red colored food


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums! 

Cody and FaeryBee have given you great advice. How are your budgies now? 

Meanwhile, you’ve come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices! Please be sure to have a look around the forums’ many budgie articles and “stickies”, included above, to ensure you’re up to date on everything! If you have questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we’d love to help. 

Please keep us posted! 

Cheers! 👋


----------

